# Joseph Blair asserts...



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

...to the Italian newspaper "Il Messaggero": 
_In Turchia le cose “vanno”, anche se l’entusiasmo biancorosso è un lontano ricordo: «Non mi sono abituato per niente a Istanbul - confessa il pivot, appena finito di gustare un gelato al biscotto - Non parlo una parola di turco e sono troppo abituato alla vita italiana, al “nostro” modo di fare. Lì ci sono tanti abitanti e un gran traffico... Perchè ho allungato il contratto di altri due anni? Perchè mi pagano bene. La società è seria e io non posso dire niente di male. Però vorrei tornare in Italia (stesso concetto espresso dal “bucaniere” un attimo prima: «magari torno, chissà...»)». _

Translation: 
In Turkey things "goes", but the white-red enthusiasm is a far memory. "I didn't get accustomed to Istanbul -the center admits- I've just finished to taste an ice-cream with the flavour of biscuit. I don't know any word in Turkish and I'm too much used to "our" way of life. There, there are too many citizend and too much traffic... why did I extend the contract for other two years? Because I'm well payed. But I'd like to come back in Italy (the same concept expressed by the "buccaneer" an instant before: "maybe I'll come back, who knows...".


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

2 specifications : the "white-red enthusiasm" is the one of the Scavolini Pesaro's fans; the "Buccaneer" is the nickname of Melvin Booker when he played with Pesaro (togheter with Blair).


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

By the way, how come J. Blair knows so good italian? I saw a video interview he once gave to telebasket.com and he seemed to be really fluent in italian. Or is this not the case?


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Blair loves Italy and loves... an Italian girl too from Biella (they had a wonderful child). I guess he will stay here after the end of his career, probably getting the Italian citizenship too after the wedding with his girlfriend. 

Another reason for the bad mood of Joseph is that this girl couldn't follow him in Turkey, she couldn't stand the environment, the town, the ways of life, the water (r. Women Eurovolley)...


----------

